# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Lyx question - latex preamble

## gatorbrit

Hi, I am trying to learn LateX using Lyx.  I like it so far.  Here is a question.

I want to put something in the header, and I understand I need to insert 


```
\lhead{my blurb}
```

into the LaTeX preamble.
So in LyX I go -> Document -> Settings -> latex Preamble 
and I type that in the box.

When I try to create the DVI file I get this error..



```
Undefined control sequence
LaTeX Error: Missing \begin{document}
```

But when I put in the \begin document after (or before) the \head I still get the same or similar error.

Thanks

Rich

----------


## timmie

PLease search here:
http://news.gmane.org/gmane.editors.lyx.general

I did have this problem sometimes. But it is a issue of how latex and lyx interrelate. Sometimes you'll have to insert a title or author into the document.

----------

